# [INIT] Device initiated service: net.eth0 (résolu)

## Magic Banana

Ciao tutti!

Je n'ai pas de connexion Internet sur mon nordi  :Crying or Very sad:  mais celui-ci est actuellement à jour (en x86) grace aux paquets (et snapshot de l'arbre Portage) que je récupère sur mon lieu de travail (vive wget  :Very Happy:  ). J'ai récemment installé les gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 et je crois que c'est de là que vient un petit soucis (mais bon, je fais tellement de bidouilles sur ce nordi que je n'en suis pas totalement sur).

Je m'explique : je me suis fait, il y a déjà quelques temps, un softlevel me permettant (normalement) de ne pas lancer les services nécessitant une connexion Internet. En particulier net.eth0 n'y est pas. Tout fonctionnait pour le mieux par le passé mais, à présent, lors de l'initialisation des services (avec ce softlevel), s'affiche la ligne :

```
Device initiated service: net.eth0
```

Un peu plus tard dans le processus d'initialisation, net.eth0 tente de se lancer et se termine, naturellement, avec un timeout (je vous rassure, je n'ai pas gardé la valeur par défaut de 60 secondes  :Wink:  ). Quelqu'un a une idée sur comment faire pour que net.eth0 ne se lance pas avec ce softlevel ?

PS : Je ne peux malheureusement pas vous donner d'information complémentaire dans les heures qui suivent puisqu'il est nécessaire, pour cela, que je fasse un aller-retour home-labo...Last edited by Magic Banana on Wed Aug 30, 2006 8:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AigleFR

As-tu esseyé cela : dans /etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_COLDPLUG="no"
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci. J'essaie ça à mon retour.

Toute autre proposition est la bienvenue (histoire d'éviter 10 allers-retours  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## cylgalad

Autre chose à part un bête 

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

net.eth0 n'est pas dans le softlevel que j'utilise lorsque je suis sans connexion Internet. "rc-update del net.eth0" m'enlèverait (oficiellement) ce service du runlevel "default" mais vu que ce n'est pas celui qui j'utilise...

----------

## Ey

 *AigleFR wrote:*   

> As-tu esseyé cela : dans /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> ```
> RC_COLDPLUG="no"
> ```
> ...

 

Ou si tu veux un niveau plus fin de réglage, tu peux aussi utiliser (toujours dans le même fichier)

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
```

----------

## Magic Banana

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
```

Merci. J'essaie ça de suite (enfin le temps que je rentre chez moi). Où est-ce que l'on peut trouver de la documentation sur la configuration de rc (histoire que je me couche moins bete) ?

----------

## novazur

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> net.eth0 n'est pas dans le softlevel que j'utilise lorsque je suis sans connexion Internet. "rc-update del net.eth0" m'enlèverait (oficiellement) ce service du runlevel "default" mais vu que ce n'est pas celui qui j'utilise...

 

Euh... il n'est pas interdit de préciser le runlevel :

```
rc-update del net.eth0 mon_softlevel_à_moi
```

 :Wink: 

Je dis ça juste pour info, parce que je pense bien que le problème se situe comme indiqué avant moi, par le "montage" auto de coldplug.

----------

## ercete

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
> ```
> ...

 

la plupart des options de rc sont décrites en commentaires dans le fichier.

Que demander de plus  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

@ey

Merci. Cela fonctionne. Avant de marquer ce sujet comme résolu j'ai une question (très bete car il suffit de tester et j'ai oublié de le faire lorsque j'étais chez moi) : avec le runlevel default (qui lui contient net.eth0), est-ce que ce service sera lancé ou sera bloqué à cause du :

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
```

Si vous pensez qu'il sera lancé. J'ajoute de suite le petit "(résolu)" sinon je ferai cela demain si cela fonctionne effectivement.

@novazur :

"net.eth0" n'est pas dans le softlevel que j'utilise offline. C'était bien ça le problème. Il n'y est pas, ne se lançait pas jusqu'ici, mais, après la mise à jour de mon noyau, se lançait quand meme à cause d'un périphérique (si j'en crois le message).

@raoulchatigre :

Oui effectivement. Le problème est que j'ai regardé au labo où je suis sur une Fedora et question documentation... bon...  disons que l'on est loin de Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> @ey
> 
> Merci. Cela fonctionne. Avant de marquer ce sujet comme résolu j'ai une question (très bete car il suffit de tester et j'ai oublié de le faire lorsque j'étais chez moi) : avec le runlevel default (qui lui contient net.eth0), est-ce que ce service sera lancé ou sera bloqué à cause du :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Comme tu as mis net.eth0 dans le runlevel, il sera lancé. Cette variable sert surtout à démarrer automatiquement les scripts quand coldplug est activé. (Et a priori aussi à hotplug, mais bon le hotplug de carte réseau c'est assez rare, enfin il y a quand même les PC-Cards)

----------

## geekounet

Ma solution pour ça, c'est d'installer sys-apps/ifplugd et de laisser l'interface réseau démarrer. Elle passe en arrière plan sans gener. Et quand le cable ethernet est branché, l'interface démarre et se configure toute seule, toujours en arrière plan.  :Smile: 

----------

## novazur

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> @novazur :
> 
> "net.eth0" n'est pas dans le softlevel que j'utilise offline. C'était bien ça le problème.

 

J'avais bien compris. Je précisais juste la syntaxe de la commande rc-update puisque tu disais ici même :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> net.eth0 n'est pas dans le softlevel que j'utilise lorsque je suis sans connexion Internet. "rc-update del net.eth0" m'enlèverait (oficiellement) ce service du runlevel "default" mais vu que ce n'est pas celui qui j'utilise...

 

Alors que tu aurais du te préoccuper de :

```
rc-update del net.eth0 offline
```

Ta réponse laisse penser que tu ne sais pas qu'on peut très bien préciser le runlevel concerné.

De plus, je rajoutais aussi :

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Je dis ça juste pour info, parce que je pense bien que le problème se situe comme indiqué avant moi, par le "montage" auto de coldplug.

 

J'avais donc bien compris que net.eth0 n'existait déjà plus dans ton runlevel concerné.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Comme tu as mis net.eth0 dans le runlevel, il sera lancé. Cette variable sert surtout à démarrer automatiquement les scripts quand coldplug est activé.

 

Bah en fait non...  :Crying or Very sad:  Quelqu'un comprend pourquoi ? Je n'ai jamais installé le paquet coldplug (en revanche j'ai installé hotplug).

Merci pieereg, je vais essayé ifplugd (a priori cela me permettra de n'avoir plus que le runlevel default... intéressant  :Wink:  ).

----------

## eric_28

Je trouve ça gênant, moi, que hotplug s'occupe de faire une requète dhcp alors qu'on lui demande juste de configurer la carte réseau...

J'ai eu le même soucis. Pas de net.eth0 dans les runlevels, et la surprise de voir ma machine connectée au démarrage   :Shocked: 

alors c'est vrai que :

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
```

 a réglé le problème, mais je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi hotplug se charge de faire le dhcp que je n'attends absolument pas de lui.

----------

## Magic Banana

Donc selon toi ça vient de hotplug ?

Ce qui est genant, surtout, c'est que l'on ne peut pas avoir à la fois un runlevel avec réseau et un sans (mais avec hotplug) puisque la fameuse ligne

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
```

empeche aussi net.eth0 de se lancer dans le runlevel avec réseau (bien que le script net.eth0 y soit officiellement demandé).

----------

## eric_28

Ha, je n'ai pas essayé de mettre net.eth0 dans un runlevel par dessus cette manip.

En fait ma connection je la crée quand j'ai besoin de me connecter. Je me log en root, et je fais un dhcpcd eth0 pour avoir ma connection, et un dhcpcd eth0 -k pour la quitter. Ca se charge d'appeler net.eth0 au passage.

Je vais voir ce que donne un rc-update add net.eth0 default dès que je pourrai rebooter.

edit : oui, ça fonctionne.

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai installé ifplugd :

```
emerge ifplugd
```

J'ai supprimé mon runlevel destiné au démarrage sans réseau (devenu inutile) dans /boot/grub/grub.conf.

Jai enlevé net.eth0 du runlevel default :

```
eselect rc delete net.eth0
```

J'ai remodifié /etc/module.d/rc (pour revenir à la configuration par défaut) :

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""
```

Sans que ifplugd soit lancé explicitement dans un runlevel (Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas), celui-ci se charge de gérer mes interfaces réseaux au démarrage.

Bref tout fonctionne pour le mieux avec en prime un runlevel de moins et une gestion dynamique des interfaces réseaux. Merci pierreg !

----------

